# NEED weight loss motivation!!!!!



## Piarpreet (Jul 4, 2011)

Hey girls!

  	So I'm starting to feel like I actually need to lose weight. I no longer feel attractive, no matter the make up, the clothes...etc. And it is not just a matter of self-esteem, but a matter of health, since iI dont feel very comfortable with my self (physically). But got NO motivation whatsoever


----------



## mtrimier (Jul 4, 2011)

Good luck on reaching your goals.


----------



## Piarpreet (Jul 4, 2011)

I pass on my university gym. It's embarrassing I work there.... lol I just need the motivation, not the control or measurement.


----------



## madeinbrklyn (Jul 4, 2011)

i totally understand how you feel. i've been working out alone for the past couple of months...because i recently started feeling disgusted by my weight. my face is actually looking thinner now, and my stomach is slowly (very slowly lol) shrinking. all of my friends are super skinny...or too lazy to actually want to workout. but i believe in you, if you wanna lose weight..do it girl!


----------



## kaliraksha (Sep 25, 2011)

The only way to motivate yourself is to get to the root of why you want to lose weight. Is it for your future? Are you tired of a certain experience of being overweight? There are a lot of good and bad reasons to lose weight, the ones that seem to work are the ones that you do for yourself. But please try to put it in a positive light and allow yourself the room to make mistakes, because no one eats "right" all the time. 

  	I don't know... nothing has ever quite motivated me as much as the prospect of living longer and better sex!


----------



## Piarpreet (Sep 25, 2011)

ive been on a "diet" and going to the gym for the past 4 weeks.... its slow, but its a matter of changing habits, making better choices, and being more active.

  	Started at 214 august 29th I'm at 207.4 as of today... slow but... a long way to go


----------



## Mac-Guy (Sep 25, 2011)

Check out Weightwatcher 's online program: http://www.weightwatchers.com/plan/www/online_01.aspx


----------



## Richelle83 (Sep 25, 2011)

It may sound a bit drastic but I know of a few that went on a fruit and water fast, worked out an hour a day and lost a significant amount of weight in a short time frame.

  	I will be starting tomorrow.


----------



## XicanaQueen (Sep 25, 2011)

Here's a link to a forum on Reddit. Its a good way to motivate yourself. People post actual results and what they are doing to achieve their results. It's also a good support group.

  	http://www.reddit.com/r/loseit


----------



## maclovin baby (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm in the same boat,I will be going to see my husbands family to mexico in december and I would love to lose at least 20 pds by then but I have no motivation.it just seems like there's always something better to do than workout not to mention my 2 year old gets mad when I even try to use my treadclimber.I think he likes playing with my love handles...yeah I thhink that might be it.ayways good luck girl!


----------



## Piarpreet (Sep 26, 2011)

i did look at it when u mentioned it and I dont like it for my area (and online its not good enough to pay for it).



Mac-Guy said:


> Check out Weightwatcher 's online program: http://www.weightwatchers.com/plan/www/online_01.aspx


----------



## Mac-Guy (Sep 26, 2011)

It's more of a support group and being held accountable for what you eat/exercise/do, but it certainly helps to be connected with like-minded people to support each other.


----------



## Piarpreet (Sep 26, 2011)

I wish I had to lose 20 lbs. My number is supposed to be 74, but I refuse to weigh what I was told is "my weight" which is 140lbs, so...64. 
  	Need to be at 180 in mid-december, i'm graduating and want to look almost good for the pix...



maclovin baby said:


> I'm in the same boat,I will be going to see my husbands family to mexico in december and I would love to lose at least 20 pds by then but I have no motivation.it just seems like there's always something better to do than workout not to mention my 2 year old gets mad when I even try to use my treadclimber.I think he likes playing with my love handles...yeah I thhink that might be it.ayways good luck girl!


----------



## Mac-Guy (Sep 26, 2011)

Take it slowly, one pound at a time. There is no overnight cure, but you are going in the right direction. Just keep going and start exercising more rigorously (cardio!).


----------



## Piarpreet (Sep 27, 2011)

Hahaha I did listen to you since u said cardio i've been doing more. From 20-30 mins to an hour.


----------



## Brittni (Sep 28, 2011)

The motivation you should get to want to work out is that AMAZING feeling post-work out!!  And then watching the numbers drop in a healthy manner. Best of luck!


----------



## Honey&LemonGirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Maybe find a workout partner who has similar goals to you (like similar starting weight, etc.)? My girlfriend & I don't live in the same state anymore, but we've decided to become long-distance workout partners. We keep each other on track and it makes you more likely to exercise since someone will hold you accountable if you don't. It's been working out great for us so far!


----------



## Piarpreet (Sep 29, 2011)

@ brittni well, if by healthy u mean slow... hahaha that's exactly whats happening. I'm starting to like weight lifting but I'm literally still hating cardio. It exhausts me...i'm so unhealthy I cant run a mile yet. It's draining, my heart rate freaks out... its just a big mess....

  	@honey&lemongirl I have a friend who is 10 lbs lighter, but she is eating normal (as in yummy foods that are prolly not that healthy for you) and she only joins me for weight lifting NOT cardio... still she is dropping at a faster rate.... But ya.... In the end we r alone and we loose the weight on our own....


----------



## maclovin baby (Sep 29, 2011)

oh no honey i dont only have to lose 20,i need to lose at least 80 but that is not going to happen in 10 weeks so i set my goal at 20.my sister does weight watchers and she has been losing weight,but i have a thyroid problem which makes it super difficult to lose weight even with dieting and exercise.ughhh


----------



## Mac-Guy (Sep 29, 2011)

Piarpreet said:


> Hahaha I did listen to you since u said cardio i've been doing more. From 20-30 mins to an hour.


  Just add a few minutes of cardio each time and you will see you can do it. It helps to watch tv, especially if they do like marathon runs of ANTM or Millionaire's Matchmaker.


----------



## Piarpreet (Sep 30, 2011)

I feel u i have an eating disorder, which is genetic so... no meds  thyroid has medication. My grandma has hypothyrodism and she lost weight after taking those, even without a diet.



maclovin baby said:


> oh no honey i dont only have to lose 20,i need to lose at least 80 but that is not going to happen in 10 weeks so i set my goal at 20.my sister does weight watchers and she has been losing weight,but i have a thyroid problem which makes it super difficult to lose weight even with dieting and exercise.ughhh


----------



## Piarpreet (Sep 30, 2011)

Yesterday i did cardio for 60 mins and i was watching somewthing on my iphone (netflix sucks btw horrible movies yuck)



Mac-Guy said:


> Just add a few minutes of cardio each time and you will see you can do it. It helps to watch tv, especially if they do like marathon runs of ANTM or Millionaire's Matchmaker.


----------



## baghdad81 (Mar 7, 2012)

Not to revive an old thread, but I had decided to lose 14 kgs as my new year's resolution. I was recently diagnosed with rheumatoid arthritis at age 24 and losing weight and leading a healthy, exercise-filled lifestyle will improve my chances of overcoming the obstacles associated with joint pain.   Jan 5th, 2012: 69 kgs March 7th, 2012: 64 kgs.  I am losing motivation a little but I am on the right track. I am using LoseIt (an app on my ipod) as a food journal kind of deal to calorie-monitor and doing cardio as well. Anyone else trying to lose weight out there and be more healthy?


----------



## Piarpreet (Mar 7, 2012)

I had lose it... and kinda hate it lol. I lost weight since jan
  	jan: 100 kg
  	Mar: 93 kg

  	but still....slow....


----------



## baghdad81 (Mar 7, 2012)

good for you! I hate it too but I force myself to log so that I can see when I am overeating lol!


----------



## romi79_2008 (Mar 21, 2012)

Any lost pound is good!  and 7 kg in 2 months  is really good. plus the slower they go, less chances they come back, i think  Are you still on track?
  	I`m struggling too. I topped at 103-105 kg with both my pregnancies, lost the weight till 77kg but then i gave up breastfeeding and gained almost 10 ks. Now i`m at 84 kg and really want to loose 10 because i want too look good in my jeans.
  	The good thing is that i don`t really show them, nobody guesses i have so many but i don`t feel good weighing that much, i`m a size 12 i want to get to 8. I`m going for portion control and mostly low carb. The bad news is that i `m going up -down 2-3 kg and that`s about it 
  	my motivation? i want to feel good about myself when i put nice cloths on. I never was a skinny girl, i have big bones and everything else is big lol ( 40Ddd and  a backside that needs a 12, sometimes 14 pants) and i really don`t care about the nr but i do care about a flat stomach and the way cloths look on


----------



## baghdad81 (Mar 21, 2012)

I was busy last month so I think I gained 1 kg. But other than that still watching my calories and trying to fit exercise in! I also just want a flat stomach and for clothes to fit well!!


----------



## baghdad81 (Mar 31, 2012)

good news! I have lost another 1 kg and am not 63 kg....only 8 more to go!! (starting at 69.5$!)


----------



## romi79_2008 (Apr 10, 2012)

Last 4 weeks i lost 3,5 kg/7lbs (82.5) and i`m trying so hard, each year it`s slower and slower. By the end of the summer I wish to be 8 kg thinner. I keep tell myself i can`t lose the weight I cumulated in  a few yrs in 1 month that I need to keep going  and it will come off, but is so hard. After my first pregnancy i lost 50 lbs in 4 month doing almost nothing, it just melted, but i was 26 , 6 year later i have to fight for every 100 grams, I don`t even want to think about how will with be in 10 yrs so NOW is the best time to lose the weight!  How is your fight going?


----------



## baghdad81 (Apr 11, 2012)

romi79_2008 said:


> Last 4 weeks i lost 3,5 kg/7lbs (82.5) and i`m trying so hard, each year it`s slower and slower. By the end of the summer I wish to be 8 kg thinner. I keep tell myself i can`t lose the weight I cumulated in  a few yrs in 1 month that I need to keep going  and it will come off, but is so hard. After my first pregnancy i lost 50 lbs in 4 month doing almost nothing, it just melted, but i was 26 , 6 year later i have to fight for every 100 grams, I don`t even want to think about how will with be in 10 yrs so NOW is the best time to lose the weight!  How is your fight going?


  Well that's awesome!!! that's almost 1 kg a week!! Hats off to you!  I started going to the gym these past two weeks about 4 times a week. I try to get on for about 30 min of cardio.  I lost another kg (or so my scale says on good days) and am still limiting my calorie intake but I have a cheat day (or sometimes days) where I eat junk!  I am now 62 - 62.5 kgs (down from 69 kgs on January 3rd, 2012). So all in all I lost 7 kgs!!


----------



## romi79_2008 (Apr 11, 2012)

^ Thanks! You did a good job, I know it`s getting harder the closer you get to your goal!
  	Somehow even though I`m aware I lost a decent amount for a month, I still feel like I should have lost more, my expectations are higher and I don`t know if that`s the best thing. I know my body does the best with what it has, and it`s a perfect machine on its own, but sometimes we set the bar so high that there is no option other than fail, and than we are disappointed.
  	My plan for april is to lose 4 kg, i lost 1, 5 and we have the Easter and my daughter birthday this weekend with tons of food and family gatherings, and than I`m down to less than 2 weeeks to lose the rest of the weight if I`m not gaining nothing the following days ( that will be hard because i ate so little last month). That`s it i`m not gonna ruin my holidays thinking about diet `i willl enjoy my family, eat in moderation and pick up the pieces starting next tuesday again.


----------



## romi79_2008 (Apr 30, 2012)

I`m 81kg, started April at 84, so 3kg (6 lbs lost). I was aiming to be 80 by now but I was sidetracked by the holidays when i gained 2 kg in 4 days ( no breads or sweets, but heavier courses) so I actually lost 5, but still. 
  	Any tricks? can I lose 5 kg till May 25? I have a bet going on  )) I can`t give up my coffee with raw sugar and fresh eco milk, i have no idea how many calories that has and I`m good with it. I have 2 meals and a snack besides the coffee, every day. My meals are reduced and most of them are some kind of proteins (cheese, beans, meat or poultry) with GLI vegetables.
  	ex Yesterday I had a coffee, a medium tomato, half pepper with cheese, I snacked with a glass of homemade yogurt and late afternoon I had some grilled steak (plain, cause i was busy). And I haven`t lost any grams, so frustrating


----------



## NessaMBaby (Apr 30, 2012)

@piapreet. What kind of diet are you doing now to shred the lbs? Are you more motivated now ? Also,sorry to hear about your joint condition Baghdad. I recently got into a scare as well,I've had high bp since I was pg last  yr along with other complications &  ,was on strict bed rest and now gained so much weight on top of that. It seems almost impossible to excersize with my baby now. And Im finally going to start to give my baby formula and reg milk soon,but I'm scared for my health as Ive been having so many symptoms for a heart attack and I want to lose weight,but idk I just dnt know how now. I too feel so unattractive doesn't matter the make up,I dnt even like to go shopping for clothes now because I hate the way everything fits ,I just dnt feel the same anymore.


----------



## romi79_2008 (Apr 30, 2012)

I`ve tried so many diets and if you can keep them all can help you lose some weight. BUT i find it`s more important to be healthy. And i read tons of article saying that menu aside all diets say eat less and their conclusion is that you need to reduce the amount of calories you consume, all mathematics, you need let`s say 2000 cal to maintain your weight, eat half to lose weight.
  	For me that`s not enough, so I chose to do some changes.
  	I gave up soda completely and I really don1`t miss it. It was hard in the beginning but u don`t need it in your life.(the best thing my kids gave it up too, we have a bottle in the house, it`s 2 weeks old now, nobody wants it, your diet habits affects the rest of the family too)
  	Eat less prepacked food, cook yours from the scratch, healthier, tastier and less calories
  	Eat more raw food. Your body consume more calories to digest an orange than an orange juice and you eat less, you need several oranges to make a glass of juice rather than an orange.
  	Give up refined sugar and flours, if you really want to include them in your diet , choose whole version, healthier for everyone.
  	Snack healthy: a few nuts, yogurt, fruit, vegetables.
  	I gave up deli ( they are really bad for health)
  	drink green tea, is full of antioxidants and it cuts down the appetite and the need for sweets, it really works
  	google is such a good friend, always has tons of healthy, low calories, fun recipes.
  	Keep healthy food handy and don`t starve yourself, you`ll be less tempted to give up
  	Bottom line: u need lots of ambition, determination and support. You probably already knew all I wrote here, but is hard sometimes to keep up to them, so take your time, you need it to lose weight, it`s not an overnight change.


----------



## NessaMBaby (May 1, 2012)

romi79_2008 said:


> I`ve tried so many diets and if you can keep them all can help you lose some weight. BUT i find it`s more important to be healthy. And i read tons of article saying that menu aside all diets say eat less and their conclusion is that you need to reduce the amount of calories you consume, all mathematics, you need let`s say 2000 cal to maintain your weight, eat half to lose weight.
> For me that`s not enough, so I chose to do some changes.
> I gave up soda completely and I really don1`t miss it. It was hard in the beginning but u don`t need it in your life.(the best thing my kids gave it up too, we have a bottle in the house, it`s 2 weeks old now, nobody wants it, your diet habits affects the rest of the family too)
> Eat less prepacked food, cook yours from the scratch, healthier, tastier and less calories
> ...


 thanks for the tips. I'm slowly giving up soda. But now cutting out eating junk/processed foods. But I can't just eat half of 2000 idk ,I just don't get full and have a hard time sleeping,maybe my body will get use to it after a while? Do you still have dairy in your diet ? I really want to get my bp down. I just want to be healthy enough to be there for my daughter. She's my motivation.


----------



## romi79_2008 (May 1, 2012)

I`m not saying eat only 1000 cal, it was just an example for maths reasons. 
  	Since i gave up most of the junkfood I don`t crave it anymore ( first 2 weeks were really hard, mid march). I`m used from before not to eat after 6, so that`s not a problem for me. My problem hours are in the afternoon. I drink a green tea wait half an hour and if I`m still craving I choose a healthy snack that is more filling.
  	At this point I love to much dairy products to give them up. I`m eating organic and ecologic dairy products (meaning fresh milked, or right when they come from the mountain for feta and ricotta) , not much but I prefer them this way than the extra processed fat free products.
  	Look for great recipes online that use lean cuts and veggies and still hold appeal to you. You must enjoy it and be healthy too. Choose chicken or turkey breast instead of drums or wings, use spices to make them interesting.
  	Another thing that works really well is portion control. Stop before feeling full, do something to keep you busy for a while and you`ll see you`ll feel full without eating the rest. A journal where you write waht you eat may help, you`ll see what works or doesn`t.
  	I don`t count calories. But every time I eat I try to eat less carbs and look for low glycemic veggies. Look on internet what a regular portion means and try to eat the same  or a little less so you can lose the weight. Most of us eat more than we need.
  	And if you give up one day, that`s ok, just go back to eat healthy the next day and the following day, one baby step at the time.
  	and one interesting stuff i read and i find it good to know: don`t eat food that doesn`t go bad ( or goes bad in a 1or2 years, definitely not healthy) ex I have my milk delivered every second day, freshly milked, it goes bad in 3 days even if refrigerated. So how can they claim in stores, especially the UHT milk that`s 100% natural and it won`t go bad a year even if it`s not refrigerated?

  	Very important, ask for support from family and close friends, meaning they shouldn`t eat "bad" food in front of you or tempt you with it! It really helps. I lost 15 lbs since mid march ( but you can only see 11 on my scale I had a setback with the holidays) mostly following these general things. I wish i can speed it but it`s not working that way )


----------



## Piarpreet (May 1, 2012)

Damn i took a break and i regained 5 lbs.... in NYC I'll join te gym and all....


----------



## romi79_2008 (May 1, 2012)

It`s not fair that gaining is so easy and losing such a pain in the a..  don`t give up, you`ll be so proud when you`ll succeed.


----------



## romi79_2008 (May 1, 2012)

"Weight loss occurs when an individual is in a state of negative thermodynamic flux: when the body is exerting more energy (i.e. in work and metabolism) than it is consuming (i.e. from food or other nutritional supplements), it will use stored reserves from fat or muscle, gradually leading to weight loss.
  	...the long term benefits of calorie restriction are many. After reaching the desired body weight, the amount of calories consumed per day may be increased gradually, without exceeding 2,000 net (i.e. derived by subtracting calories burned by physical activity from calories consumed). Combined with increased physical activity, low-calorie diets are thought to be most effective long term, unlike crash diets which can achieve short term results, at best. Physical activity could greatly enhance the efficiency of a diet. The healthiest weight loss regimen, therefore, is one that consists of a balanced diet and moderate physical activity."


----------



## shadowaddict (May 9, 2012)

I'll be 50 in Sept and have been off and on diets since my teens. I was not an overweight child, pretty much avg and athletic.  It's unreal all I have put my body through all in the name of being "healthy" although body image has always been a problem for me.

  	I'm not quite 5'2" and so the pounds show quickly. I gianed a bunch with my first child but lost it rather quickly and then some. But all in the span of 6 months I was also going through a divorce, my only grandmother passed away and then my father passed away. The stress was too much and I dropped to 90lbs. It was so unhealthy but I didn't see it. It took my mom and brother to keep telling me I looked like I was a cancer patient. I guess I had an angel that snapped me back to eating more than nibbles. I smoked and lived on that and caffine.

  	I gained about 10-15 lbs and stayed that way till my 2nd pregnancy and got quite large again. It was very slow coming off and still could not get back near where I was. My weight has been up and down so many times. But for the last 10-12 years it has been a battle. Two yrs ago I lost 50lbs but when a family crisis hit I turned to food again and gained it all back.

  	This past fall I decided I was going to start eating healthy and not focus so much on the number on the scale. This is very hard for me as I use it as motivation.  But I don't get mad at myself when I'm a lb or 2, especially if I know I had a lot of sodium the day before. I wanted to start my eating plan before the holidays because otherwise I'd eat my way through them.

  	Carbs are my worst enemy. I am an addict of potatoes and pizza. I have no control so I have just stayed away completely. It was so hard at first but now I don't miss them. I am a firm believer that carbs are addictive and the more you eat the more you want.

  	I have lost over 40 lbs since fall. I still enjoy mexican once a week, sometimes twice. For 20 yrs or so my hubby and I go every Sat to our fav mexican place for lunch. So I won't give that up but I do eat less now. I have become an apple addict now. I have to have each night along with some raw natural almonds. I make a fruity caffine-free tea from yummy loose tea and this helps me not snack late at night.  I llike it really hot and then put a couple of frozen strwberries in it. I also find chewing sugar free cinnamon gum at night helps also.

  	It's been slower coming off this time but I'm okay with that since I don't feel deprived and I am seeing results. I do however need to exercise more. I'm going through some really tough family issues right now and having a bit of a hard time as I get the munchies because that's how my body has reacted to stress in the past by shoving food in my mouth. I know it's very helpful to write down what you eat and when each day but I'm not as good at that as I once was. I used fitday.com a few years ago and I know there are a ton of free sites now to log that and it keeps up with your goal and progress and even makes a pie chart of your daily fat, carbs, protein, calories and such.

  	Anyway, sorry I've written a book here. I have to say though typing it out helped me see things a bit better and to be aware of what will happen if I don't stay on top of it when I get slammed with stress.

  	Good luck to everyone and now that I've found this thread I'll hop on here for tips that you guys have found that work for you.


----------



## romi79_2008 (May 9, 2012)

I think eating healthy and being healthy in general, should be the main goal. I know what are you saying about carbs though it might not be fair to them. I just separate them by the glycemic index mostly. While I do my best to stay away from all white flour and sweetened cereals, I eat them on special occasion and once in a while sweet corn. Though many diets say don`t eat carrots because of high GI I ignore them because I think they are healthier than gelatin made with artificial sweetner . Same with tomatoes. I rather eat veggies than artificial made diet products.
  	True sad fact, whenever I eat flour made meals I gain weight. So easily it`s painful to watch the scale. My dream would be to reach a decent weight and stay there.
  	I dislike sports made with only purpose to lose weight. While I have nothing against physical activity, I want to enjoy it, be fun so I can stick to it, rather than just run on a treadmill to lose 200 cal. I recently discovered BeFIt channel on youtube and I like fooling around with my kids trying to copy their dancing moves. They come up with new fun routines every day, they keep them short and interesting.
  	Today i`m having fresh cow cheese with yogurt and cinnamon and spinach with garlic and broiled chicken legs


----------



## cutemiauw (May 9, 2012)

Sending you guys lots of positive vibes on your weight loss journey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## rubytitania (May 9, 2012)

I went from 80/81kg to 59/60kg between June and November last year, but I fell off the wagon and have been bouncing between 59 and 61kg since then. I only want to get down to about 56 but I'm finding the last few pounds really tough to shift! I don't find it too hard to eat healthily but I do struggle to keep off the booze... My work is VERY stressful at the moment so I'm drinking and comfort-eating far too much.  I don't know what motivated me to lose the weight really. I'd been overweight for so long and hated it, but something finally just snapped. I also started doing Zumba which I love!,  Good luck to everyone with their weight loss xxx


----------



## romi79_2008 (May 14, 2012)

Tough weekend. I started last week at 81  went to 79.9 by wednesday morning, i ate some beans with salad gained a little and then saturday afternoon had grilled meat with salad and cake for my cousin birthday and I got sick. My belly got very swollen, I was weighing 83 ( like in 2 days gained 3 kg) I was vomiting, diarhea for almost 2 days, slept for 2 nights and a day, with breaks when getting sick bad. Horrible! I`m getting better, I only had 2 slices of bread toasted and 2 apples since I got sick(2 days) and back to 81


----------



## romi79_2008 (May 22, 2012)

I won`t give up! I`m at 79.5-175 lbs. Anyone else fighting the extra lbs?


----------



## romi79_2008 (May 29, 2012)

I`m cheering myself lol . Is everyone thin already? I`m 78.5 kg-173 lbs. I found eating less is working better than anything else, duh
  	I lost 17 lbs since mid march, go me


----------



## baghdad81 (May 29, 2012)

Hi romi!! I recently took time off work and gained (I think---my clothes don't fit the same anymore). I haven't weighed myself in three weeks and am so scared that I have gone back to 65 from the 61-62 I was! I am trying to cut back now....I hope I didn't eat too much and gain because really...it took me a month and a half to lose these 3 kiloS!


----------



## romi79_2008 (May 29, 2012)

Pfff gaining weight is painfully easy for me too. But with summer here it seems easier to stay on track, clothes are thinner and they keep you better motivated than winter clothes lol.
  	My goal for this year is 150 lbs-68 kg, in fact that weight if I could keep it for the rest of my life would make me very happy 
  	A trick that always works for me, is to eat less and no carbs in the evenings. I`m sure you could reach your weight only with this change because you`re so close to your target weight


----------



## baghdad81 (Jun 13, 2012)

Hi Romi  I am back.. I gained 1.5-2 kgs while on vacation  I am back (or trying to after tasting delicious middle eastern food)....I am going back to my salad and soup regimen with little meat. I just ate cabbage slices for snack and had an apple in the morning. I am currently 62.5 kg but I did gain 0.5 inch on my waist and my tummy. The problem with me is I have always had a tummy (apple-shaped) so even if I am normal-skinny weight-wise (163 cm), I still don't look really good!  How is ur journey going?


----------



## baghdad81 (Jun 26, 2012)

Update: I just started hitting the gym again.  Idid 35 min on the treadmill and a bunch of toning exercises!! I am still at 61.5-62 kgs


----------



## baghdad81 (Sep 1, 2012)

So after months of moving and fasting, I finally shed 2 kg to get to 59-60. However, after Ramadan, I am slowly edging back to my weight EVEN though I am not eating a lot!!! so frustrated right now!! I dunno what is up with my body  I was soo excited when I hit 60 and now the scale shows I am back to 62!


----------



## baghdad81 (Sep 1, 2012)

Can that actually happen?? gain 8 lbs in like 2 weeks????


----------



## maclovin baby (Sep 1, 2012)

Have you checked your thyroid?


----------



## baghdad81 (Sep 1, 2012)

maclovin baby said:


> Have you checked your thyroid?


  not yet..going to soon!


----------



## maclovin baby (Sep 2, 2012)

When I was pregnant with my 1st I was gaining 8 lbs a week toward the end of my pregnancy and I didn't know why until I had my 2nd the dr. Had my thyroid tested and it was 125 when the normal range is .5 -2.0 so it was sky high by that time I had other symptoms like hair loss,mood swings and dry skin.I would strongly suggest you have tests done and I hope you don't have it and wish you the best of luck


----------



## bluedevilkitty (Sep 8, 2012)

I've been using MyFitnessPal to log my food calories and my workouts, and that's really helped me stay on track. Finding workouts I LIKE to do, alternating with workouts I SHOULD do makes me dread working out less too  That, and having workout/accountability buddies who will keep you on track! It's been kind of hard making the lifestyle changes but in the long run, it'll be better for me than yo-yo dieting. I want to be healthy (and thinner) now and for the rest of my life. I've lost 15 pounds in the past few months.


----------



## kimbunney (Sep 8, 2012)

Dieting is too hard for me. If its strict I won't stick to it for a week so I just made some lifestyle changes since May and I've lost 15lbs so far. I don't drink soda or juice. Sometimes I'll drink Crystal light. I go walking/jogging 4-5 times a week for an hour. I make sure I have three meals a day. I started just baking and grilling my foods and adding more veggies! And I drink lots of water throughout the day. And sometimes yes I do eat the "bad" foods but before I would eat one bad thing and the rest of the day I'll eat bad and be like oh I'll start over tomorrow. Or on Friday I'd eat bad and be like oh well I'll start over Monday. What I try to do now is if I know I'm going out to eat dinner with friends or family I'll eat healthy the whole day like usual but I will try to order something healthier but my weakness is fried shrimp love it, so I try to order half the size or add veggies instead of fries. It just helps me not feel guilty or like I'm missing out on something. So far I'm very happy with the results.


----------



## writerlilly (Sep 27, 2012)

Losing weight is difficult, but you simply have to keep at it. Don't expect instant results. You body is not designed to work that way regardless of what all the marketers tell you. If you're losing 2 lbs a week, you're doing well and you're doing it right.

  	Be careful of what you're eating. Sugar and high fructose corn syrup is in just about every product in the supermarket, most especially sodas. That's where people tend to gain the most weight. You also should drink lots more water.

  	Whatever your current weight is, you need to drink half the amount in ounces of water. So if you weight 200 lbs, you need to drink 100 ounces of water. Your body is probably dehydrated as well. Those two changes can help a lot.

  	You might have also hit a plateau in your work out. So you may want to step it up by running. Start with a walk run pace. 2 min run. 2 min walk. It'll be tough and agonizing the first week, but it gets easier as you go along.


----------



## smith12 (Sep 28, 2012)

Well, the best inspiration to lose weight is to look at celebs perfect body and imagining yourself in their place. This is the best motivation for hitting the gym and start doing work outs to lose some weight. Many peoples find this tip very useful plus effective.


----------



## baghdad81 (Sep 28, 2012)

So updates: I am now comfortably in my 60 kg range. I fluctuate between 59 and 60 (130 - 131 lbs). I have lost 21 lbs total and are only 5 lbs away from my perfect weight. I am exercising a lot and I fit into my dream jeans!! The jeans I had which were tight last December are actually quite baggy now.  Lifestyle change all the way: I eat breakfast now, soup or salad for lunch and something healthy for dinner. I don't believe in deprivation and do indulge in the odd cookie or chocolate. In fact my "healthy dinners" are grilled fajitas with a squirt of BBQ sauce, a tortilla, some shredded cheese and veggies.   It's a diet I can stick to for most of my life and I am happy. I am working on drinking more water throughout the day and I think that was instrumental in my ability to lose the water weight.


----------



## pinkcrush (Sep 28, 2012)

Low carbs, no soda (even diet), lotsa green veggies, and walking help me keep off my 40 lb loss!!! Ur doing awesome girl so keep up the good work


----------



## baghdad81 (Sep 28, 2012)

smith12 said:


> Well, the best inspiration to lose weight is to look at celebs perfect body and imagining yourself in their place. This is the best motivation for hitting the gym and start doing work outs to lose some weight. Many peoples find this tip very useful plus effective.


  I don't personally think that will help me...More so depress me !


----------

